# Anyone have a Yoder for Sale???



## joshhubin14 (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello All,

I've recently gotten the go-ahead from corporate (aka my wife) to start looking at some new equipment. The two models that I'm the most interested in on the Yoder YS640 and the Yoder YS1500. I'd like to go with the 1500 but I think it's a little too rich for my blood. Does anyone have a used unit that they'd be willing to part with? I'm open to hearing whatever you've got!

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## seenred (Oct 5, 2015)

Hi Josh.

Don't know your location, but I know of a YS1500 that was advertised for sale in Western PA a couple weeks back on another forum.  Check out that post at http://pelletheads.com/index.php?topic=34535.0 to see if it's still for sale.

Red


----------



## joshhubin14 (Oct 5, 2015)

Awesome! I really appreciate the reply! I'll check it out. I usually only poke around on smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## smitti (Oct 9, 2015)

I just bought a YS1500 and got it for a  GREAT price 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

I found it by using craigslist searcher - http://www.searchtempest.com

This is the one I just bought

http://ocala.craigslist.org/for/5220941830.html













IMG_1522.JPG



__ smitti
__ Oct 9, 2015


















IMG_1519.JPG



__ smitti
__ Oct 9, 2015


















IMG_1520.JPG



__ smitti
__ Oct 9, 2015


----------

